# should i buy new edition of NEC 2014 or stick to 2011 !



## PEoct (Jan 9, 2015)

should i buy new edition of NEC 2014 or stick to 2011 ! please advice.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 9, 2015)

the test will be based on the 2014 edition.


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Jan 9, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> the test will be based on the 2014 edition.


Someone on here said they chatted w/ NCEES and they said 2011 will be used 2015 April exam.

That doesn't make sense though. The NCEES specifically says that 1 year after the issuance of the latest revision, which was March 2014....


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 10, 2015)

I am taking the 2011 with me.

http://fmjfn28v7he3vmrnjjqunw53.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/PE-Ele-POW-Apr-2009-1.pdf

I also find the statement confusing, however.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 12, 2015)

I posted this in another thread:



Kovz said:


> I also asked NCEES in chat on their webpage, you are correct about the 2011 Code being used for the April '15 exam. But that doesn't make sense to me because the Specification says they will use the code for the exams 1 year after the newest version has come out. Well it came out in 2014, and it is now 2015. I have the NEC 2014 handbook personally. For the most part, it is the same as the 2011 so I am going to use it for the exam.


You guys can ask NCEES chat yourselves to verify.


----------



## jdscottPE (Jan 12, 2015)

Good info. Here's a related question: when new editions are adopted in your state(s), what do you do to get caught up on the changes/additions? Seems like a good part of continuing ed.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Some equipment vendors offer a couple hour class that they come in to teach for free (and buy lunch)...often focusing on the changes related to the products they sell. This is often for any codes that change where they have a product offering that "happens" to meet the new requirements of any major code or regulatory requirement (EPA, OSHA, NEC, NFPA, arc flash, etc.)

My last company would have an instructor from the local community college teach a short half day or one day course on the changes. But there are also books that high light the differences.


----------



## Submarine Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

The one year statement from NCEES is a little sketchy. The 2014 NEC was actually released in August 2013, so the October 2014 exam should have used the 2014 NEC if you follow the strict definition of "1 year after next NEC version is issued" as stated on the NCEES website.

That said, the October 2014 exam definitely used the 2011 NEC, so I guess NCEES does whatever they feel like. Perhaps they are being lazy and haven't created new questions yet based on the 2014 code.


----------



## poosri (Jan 14, 2015)

I also just had a chat with someone at NCEES and they double confirmed that it is NEC 2011 for April 2015 exam.


----------



## juaquin (Jan 21, 2015)

At the end of 2014 I chatted with NCEES staff and they told me that the NEC 2011 was going to be use for the April 2015 exam. Today I checked the NCEEES website and the exam specification document changed and it said that NEC 2014 will be used.


----------



## PEoct (Jan 21, 2015)

yeah i saw that to


----------



## Kovz (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow! Nice of them to tell us the wrong edition just a week ago. And they didn't even state on the website that they uploaded a new revision of the Specification.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Jan 24, 2015)

Any reason to use the Handbook edition for the exam?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 25, 2015)

The handbook is better if you are not comfortable with the code.


----------



## electricalPickles PE (Jan 26, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Any reason to use the Handbook edition for the exam?


Handbook has everything the Code Book has, with some more explanations and graphics. I'd recommend it if you don't use the Code a lot. Actually, regardless, it has good bonus info


----------



## eksor_PE (Jan 26, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Any reason to use the Handbook edition for the exam?




The comments in the Handbook will give you the hints on which answer to choose.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 27, 2015)

Some of the comments in the handbook have example calculations as well. Such a voltage drop examples and calculating locked-rotor KVA and LRC. They help me understand some of the concepts better.


----------



## MannyEE (Jan 28, 2015)

I used the NCEES chat, and the lady on there told me the NEC 2014 version will be used!! So...


----------

